# Ibood.......



## gebbel (31 Dec 2008)

From today's Ibood. Slightly cheaper than Pixmania. A good quality LCD and a pretty good price too.


----------



## ajapale (31 Dec 2008)

*Re: Samsung 46" Full HD LCD...Ibood*

Hi Gebbel,

How does ibood work?

aj

EDIT: added later [broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel (31 Dec 2008)

*Re: Samsung 46" Full HD LCD...Ibood*



ajapale said:


> Hi Gebbel,
> 
> How does ibood work?
> 
> aj



Hi Ajapale,

Ibood are a Dutch based internet retailer. Every day, they offer *one* product from a range of electronic items at a discounted price. The daily offer is available for a period of 24 hours or until the product is sold out. Each night, a new product is listed on the website (www.ibood.com). at 00.00 hours.
They deliver to most of Europe. I have used them twice and found them to be competitive and reliable. Others may have had a different experience (based on some online criticism of them that I have read) but I can recommend them based on price, delivery times etc.
I must also mention I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## ajapale (31 Dec 2008)

*Re: Samsung 46" Full HD LCD...Ibood*

Thanks gebbel.

How is delivery effected? A Samsung 46" Full HD LCD TV is quite a beast!

What is the story with wee charges, Vat etc? Im assuming that the price is in euros and that there is no flaffing out with sterling and exchange rates etc?


----------



## gebbel (31 Dec 2008)

*Re: Samsung 46" Full HD LCD...Ibood*



ajapale said:


> Thanks gebbel.
> 
> How is delivery effected? A Samsung 46" Full HD LCD TV is quite a beast!
> 
> What is the story with wee charges, Vat etc? Im assuming that the price is in euros and that there is no flaffing out with sterling and exchange rates etc?



OK some good questions there. Delivery is effected via a third party courier company. Over the last couple of months I have read increasing criticism of them for not giving a competitive exchange rate now that the euro and sterling are approaching parity. While accepting this somewhat, their prices are still better than most (if not all) online and bricks and mortar stores than we in the Republic can purchase from.

In terms of their obligations under the WEEE directive, I'm not 100% sure how they have circumvented this. I, among many others, have long lamented why another excellent online retailer, Amazon.co.uk, refuse to deliver large electronic items to Ireland. I recently asked them directly why they don't deliver to us and they answered:



> Sales of these products are restricted as a result of the Irish Governments' implementation of EU Electrical Waste Recycling legislation and the difficulties caused by their interpretation of the pricing obligations imposed on Distance Sellers such as ourselves.


The only possible explanation is that ibood have complied with these "pricing obligations".


----------



## shesells (1 Jan 2009)

The ibood offer is published at 0.00 CET ie 23.00 here. The best offers sell out very fast. Flat rate delivery to Ireland is €12.50 which is good value on a tv. Not so good value for a flash drive or Skype phone!


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

But great for larger items all the same!


----------

